# Jabbing GHRP2 and Mod GRF before bed



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

This may sound trivial, but I still have to ask which situation is better before bed:

1. Jab peps, wait 20 minutes, eat, go to sleep

2. Eat, wait 1 hour, jab peps, go to sleep

I always have cottage cheese and walnuts for my last meal before bed.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Number 1


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Agreed with above. First option


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

personally I go for number one to as I been on both now a year and find after I take even ghrp2 I get a hunger and ended up getting up later to eat

Fuk knows what I be like on ghrp6,,,,was going to say I eat the mother inlaw but shes a fat pig and would take me a year to eat her ass even


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> personally I go for number one to as I been on both now a year and find after I take even ghrp2 I get a hunger and ended up getting up later to eat
> 
> Fuk knows what I be like on ghrp6,,,,was going to say I eat the mother inlaw but shes a fat pig and would take me a year to eat her ass even


I'm the same don't know how people can jab any ghrp pre bed get so hungry ill get up within a hour or two and eat anything insight


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

That's strange, I've been on the stuff for a few days now and I don't feel any commonly mentioned side effects - no CTS, no sleepiness, no hunger whatsoever. My stuff is from purepeptidesuk.net which I understand was one of the sources tested lately and recommended by Pscarb, which is why I chose it. Surely it shouldn't be bunk? Does it maybe take more time to notice any sides then?


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

can i ask why you picked ghrp 2 over ipam


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

oxy2000 said:


> can i ask why you picked ghrp 2 over ipam


Well, according to Pscarb's "Basic guide to Peptide use" GHRP2 releases more GH than Ipamorelin, that was really the main reason. It's also a little cheaper which doesn't hurt either. I think I would switch to Ipamorelin if I noticed some annoying side effects from GHRP2, which I don't so far.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

neverminder said:


> That's strange, I've been on the stuff for a few days now and I don't feel any commonly mentioned side effects - no CTS, no sleepiness, no hunger whatsoever. My stuff is from purepeptidesuk.net which I understand was one of the sources tested lately and recommended by Pscarb, which is why I chose it. Surely it shouldn't be bunk? Does it maybe take more time to notice any sides then?


Im on the same and I defo felt the effects with just 100mcg pre w.o, I was hungry as a beyaatch 20mins later couldnt wait to have some form of carbs drinks during my w.o. Also my hands started swelling 2 hrs later at work. Probably comes to how sensitive the individual is. Im also on Ansomone 4ius Mon, wed, fri too.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

militant said:


> Im on the same and I defo felt the effects with just 100mcg pre w.o, I was hungry as a beyaatch 20mins later couldnt wait to have some form of carbs drinks during my w.o. Also my hands started swelling 2 hrs later at work. Probably comes to how sensitive the individual is. Im also on Ansomone 4ius Mon, wed, fri too.


I guess the only 2 possibilities in this situation are:

1. I am not feeling the sides because I'm not as sensitive to them

2. My body just produces less GH therefor I don't feel any sides

I wonder which one is more likely... I suppose the only way I could test this is by getting a good quality GH and using it for a while at high doses to see if I get sides from it?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

You could but like Pscarb says it doesnt indicate how good the product is etc. GHRP 2 isnt really designed to increase your apitite as much as GHRP 6. So if you want hunger effects try GHRP 6. Both very cheap and effective products too.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

militant said:


> You could but like Pscarb says it doesnt indicate how good the product is etc. GHRP 2 isnt really designed to increase your apitite as much as GHRP 6. So if you want hunger effects try GHRP 6. Both very cheap and effective products too.


Well, it's not like I want the side effects, I would just like to know the stuff is working and in a short term side effects are the only way to know, isn't it?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

On gh and peptides its a different matter, it is some form of indication that the products work, but compared to gear such as acne, increase sex drive, strength & mass etc peptides and gh are different. Some experience CTS even using pharma or decent chinese some get it some dont. The way u can tell in peptides is feeling fuller and tighter. I experienced this using gh alone without using anything else. I trialled it out during ramadan when i couldnt train, couldnt eat for 18hrs a day until sun set about 2130hrs. I still felt pumped, looked like I was dieting, strength dropped a little but not by much as it usually does cuz u go all catabolic during ramadan. I was impressed overall as I trained twice a week at 2am in a 24hr gym in Bgham lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just to note IPAM IS a GHRP as many think it is not...

you are correct GHRP-2 is the most efficient as it releases a bigger pulse of GH than the other 2 most commonly used GHRP's however like with most things in life there is a trade off, GHRP-2 also raises Prolactin and Cortisol more than the other 2.....

for me GHRP-2 or 6 in the day then a slightly larger dose of IPAM before bed as i get much improved sleep....


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

i am gonna use the ipam with mod grf , ordered and all

i couldnt cope with anymore hunger , i am eating 3500 cals of clean food and still hungry all the time lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oxy2000 said:


> i am gonna use the ipam with mod grf , ordered and all
> 
> i couldnt cope with anymore hunger , i am eating 3500 cals of clean food and still hungry all the time lol


if you are hungry all the time even away from peptide injections then your not eating enough calories mate


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

im gaining weight thou on 3500 cals


----------

